# American Horsemanship Challenge Association



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting, have not heard of this organization before.

Good Luck


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I have shown in AHCA in the past. My trainer is an ACHA judges & was one of the Nationals judges last year. I did not show before him (although I did in a local non-AHCA competition); but he's good and knows his stuff. 

I will likely show in it again next year (looking to get my Arab mare back out there), along with any other obstacle challenges I can find that don't interfere with Cow Horse shows. I love obstacles races; they are alot of fun and can be really telling on your horsemanship & training, LOL. 

Good luck at Nationals this year!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I love that AHCA is about horsemanship more than it is about time. I've been having a blast showing this year and I'm currently on the road to Arkansas for a challenge right now! 

If you haven't heard of it, please look it up! It's an awesome, fun organization!


----------

